# Redfield Revolution 3x9x40 a decent Rifle Scope???



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Was doing a little searching for a replacement rifle scope and found a couple but seriously looking at a Redfield Revolution 3X9X40 Cabelas has it though on Backorder for 159.99 plus Tax w/ $5 s&h till 11/07/2011.

Wondering if this would be a good replacement for my Williams Twilight that is no longer clear?

Not much time for the sale but I can wait being it is going to be on backorder.

Any use this Redfield is it worth it and will it hold up on a 30.06 Rifle?

Thanks,
Newaygo1


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I went with a Leupold Vari-X II 3 x 9 from Dicks for $179.99 last year,Brooks Lake looks rough today through it


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like my Williams it was a Great Scope it was a deal when I bought my rifle they included it years back with rings mounted and bore sighted for 100.00 more it was a great low light scope but 2 years ago it was not as clear and crisp as it once was (when Williams got out making Scopes with their name on them). I am looking for something being over 50 my eye sight is not what it once was. I have other scopes on other rifles but this is my main hunting rifle but might have to switch over to my other Remington that has a clear scope(Burris) for now but another Burris is not what I can afford and when I got it was not what I wanted the objective only 38mm not a true 40 it fit inside my other 40mm scope. And with Simmons made now in China and no longer in the Philippines and had some good luck with one on my MLer so far. 

Guess it is all about the cost today and most aren't in my budget. 

Thanks for the input...

Newaygo1


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I've heard great reviews about the Redfields, but don't have any experience with them myself. I have Nikon Buckmaster scopes on both of my rifles and they're very good/clear in low light conditions. The 3-9X40 runs right around $200.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't know if they have any left but Cabelas just had 3-9x40 Bushnell Elite 4200's for 149.99. That is damn nice glass for the money.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

The reviews on the Redfield Revolution scopes are solid and in the $150 price range, they're as good as anything on the market. 

However, for just $20 more Optics Planet has the Burris FullField II 3-9x40 in matte black with the ballistic plex reticle...and it qualifies for free shipping. Both have a lifetime warranty, but since you like the Burris scopes, this one would be almost the same price, since you won't be paying the shipping cost.


----------



## Headacres (Dec 30, 2010)

broom_jm said:


> The reviews on the Redfield Revolution scopes are solid and in the $150 price range, they're as good as anything on the market.
> 
> However, for just $20 more Optics Planet has the Burris FullField II 3-9x40 in matte black with the ballistic plex reticle...and it qualifies for free shipping. Both have a lifetime warranty, but since you like the Burris scopes, this one would be almost the same price, since you won't be paying the shipping cost.


This. Or natchez has some nitrex scopes made by weaver on closeout. Lifetime warranty and I love mine more than my bushnell 3200. 3x9x42 or the 3x9x50 is $139.99+shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

isnt redfeild now owned and produced by leupold and hold the same warranty?


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> isnt redfeild now owned and produced by leupold and hold the same warranty?


Yes, Redfield scopes are now made by Leupold and have a lifetime warranty. The Nitrex scopes have gotten very good reviews from every person I've talked to and if they're better than a B&L 3200 Elite, then they are a very good scope, indeed.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for the information, looks like I have some reading and seeing what is available these days.

Newaygo1


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is a good place to get scope info/opinions. Sign up on the forum and do some searching. 

http://www.opticstalk.com/


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

broom_jm said:


> The reviews on the Redfield Revolution scopes are solid and in the $150 price range, they're as good as anything on the market.
> 
> However, for just $20 more Optics Planet has the Burris FullField II 3-9x40 in matte black with the ballistic plex reticle...and it qualifies for free shipping. Both have a lifetime warranty, but since you like the Burris scopes, this one would be almost the same price, since you won't be paying the shipping cost.


 
The Burris Fullfield on Optics Planet is 179.99 and though I am considering it, it appears they have changed it from the one I have now it had a "Pos-Loc" System that would loc in the adjustments I did not see any mention of this feature on the Burris Website and then I will need to buy the Pos-Align Rings which is even a little more but I have one concern the Objective end of my current Fullfield is not a true 40mm since it fits inside another 40MM Scope, it seems they include the housing on the one I have has this changed and the Fullfield II Is 40mm not including the housing around the objective now on the latest version of the Fullfield Model? The 40mm would let in additional light at lower light conditions.

But just trying to compare the one I have to what they have out now?

Newaygo1


----------



## Headacres (Dec 30, 2010)

Newaygo1 said:


> The Burris Fullfield on Optics Planet is 179.99 and though I am considering it, it appears they have changed it from the one I have now it had a "Pos-Loc" System that would loc in the adjustments I did not see any mention of this feature on the Burris Website and then I will need to buy the Pos-Align Rings which is even a little more but I have one concern the Objective end of my current Fullfield is not a true 40mm since it fits inside another 40MM Scope, it seems they include the housing on the one I have has this changed and the Fullfield II Is 40mm not including the housing around the objective now on the latest version of the Fullfield Model? The 40mm would let in additional light at lower light conditions.
> 
> But just trying to compare the one I have to what they have out now?
> 
> Newaygo1


Posi-lock is available as an option on the euro diamond and signature select rifle scopes. Not available for the fullfield models. The 40mm objective is measuring the glass without including the housing. 46mm is the measurment including the housing.

I found on Natchez a fullfield ll 3x9x40mm with a garmin etrex gps for $169.95. It's the ballistic plex reticle though which you might not want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Now that Leupold owns Redfield, I like that scope. I talked to a Leupold rep and he told me they are made on the same line.


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

Headacres said:


> Posi-lock is available as an option on the euro diamond and signature select rifle scopes. Not available for the fullfield models. The 40mm objective is measuring the glass without including the housing. 46mm is the measurment including the housing.
> 
> I found on Natchez a fullfield ll 3x9x40mm with a garmin etrex gps for $169.95. It's the ballistic plex reticle though which you might not want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, the ballistic plex reticle is just adding unnecessary confusion, IMHO. With that being said, I recently bought a Savage Model 10 Tactical in 308 Win and it came with the above scope and reticle set up. This gun is a left-hand model that I'm giving to my son for Christmas and will be a dedicated target rig. For hunting, I'm not really crazy about the ballistic plex reticle, although if you practice with your gun and have the skills needed, it can help you place shots more precisely in truly long-range shooting situations. For most big game hunting, the extra aiming points in a scope just aren't needed.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Missed out on the 179.99 Burris Fullfield 3x9x40mm at Optics Planet it jumped up to 199.99 from yesterday to today. Was waiting on confirmation of a couple of item numbers to be sure I was ordering the right items.Was going to buy Burris Bases, Burris Pos-Align Rings, the Burris Scope and a Butler Creek Flip Open Objective Cap.

But because of the jump in price it is now out of my budget. Oh well such is my life these days. Maybe that deal will come again or so I can hope.

No new scope for me...

Newaygo1


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

The Redfield is good to go, I had one on a Savage .308 that got swapped for a .30-06 Tikka last month. NO issues what so ever and i would not thing twice about buying another for ANY new rifle. Ive had a Luepold VX II on another rifle for over 10 years and see no diffrence.

Now I was told that the lenses on the Redfields are are made in the Phillipines, hell for all I know so are the Leupolds but they are all assembled in the US. I will say that the warranty on the Redfield is for the orginal buyer only. End result as I said, I let the Savage go for the Tikka T3 but the scope STAYED... its the best deal out there.

In regard to standing up to recoil I had put right at 120 rnds through the Savage and at this point 60 rnds through the Ttikka and it has never lost zero.


----------

